# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Moto G: Быть или Не Быть?

## KaterinaM

Насколько я знаю, Motorola не поставляет официально свои девайсы в Россию, да и вообще в страны СНГ. Но компания выпустила новый девайс, который пользовался бы большой популярностью у нас. Как думаете, есть ли шанс увидеть Moto G у нас? ВЫ бы хотели купить его?

----------

